# Bat x ferret x pig



## Freda (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Freda said:


>


YEP certainly looks like that


----------



## serpentseye (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL
the amazing baferpig!


----------



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

great pic lol:thumbup:


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

lol funny pic looks cute


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that's adorable!


----------

